# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هي أول سورة نزلت كاملة؟!

## أبو مريم السني

*س- ما هي أول سورة نزلت كاملة؟!*

الإجابــة*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فقد اختلف العلماء في تحديد أول سورة من سور القرآن أنزلت كاملة، فقيل: إنها سورة المدثر، وهذا ما رجحه الحافظ السيوطي في كتابه الإتقان وذلك في معرض توفيقه بين هذا وما قيل من نزول سورة العلق أولاً.. حيث قال: إنه يمكن الجمع بين الأحاديث الواردة في هذا بأن تكون سورة المدثر نزلت بكاملها قبل نزول سورة العلق، فإنها أول ما نزل منها صدرها.

وقيل: إن أول سورة أنزلت مرة واحدة هي الفاتحة، لما روى الطبراني عن أبي ميسرة قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سمع الصوت انطلق هارباً، وذكر نزول الملك وقوله قل: الحمد لله رب العالمين... الحديث. قال القاضي أبو بكر في الانتصار: وهذا الخبر منقطع، وأثبت الأقاويل اقرأ باسم ربك، ويليه في القوة يا أيها المدثر. 

وهناك طريق للجمع بين الأقاويل فيقال: أول ما نزل من الآيات اقرأ باسم ربك.. وأول ما نزل من أوامر التبليغ يا أيها المدثر.. وأول ما نزل من السور سورة الفاتحة. 

والحاصل أن الخلاف واقع بين هذه السور الثلاث: العلق، والمدثر، والفاتحة؛ إلا أن أكثر أهل العلم مال إلى أن العلق لم تنزل كاملة، وبقي الخلاف منحصراً بين المدثر والفاتحة، والراجح أن أول ما نزل كاملاً هو المدثر، وهو ما ذهب إليه السيوطي كما تقدم.

والله أعلم.
*
إسلام ويب
رقم الفتوى: 21660

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري : ( قوله : سورة اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق )  قال صاحب الكشاف : ذهب بن عباس ومجاهد إلى أنها أول سورة نزلت وأكثر المفسرين إلى أن أول سورة نزلت فاتحة الكتاب كذا قال والذي ذهب أكثر الأئمة إليه هو الأول وأما الذي نسبه إلى الأكثر فلم يقل به إلا عدد أقل من القليل بالنسبة إلى من قال بالأول ...إلخ
وقال رحمه الله أيضا : وقد تقدم في تفسير اقرأ باسم ربك أنها أول سورة نزلت ومع ذلك فنزل من أولها أولا خمس آيات ثم نزل باقيها بعد ذلك وكذلك سورة المدثر التي نزلت بعدها نزل أولها أولا ثم نزل سائرها بعد وأوضح من ذلك ما أخرجه أصحاب السنن الثلاثة وصححه الحاكم وغيره من حديث بن عباس عن عثمان قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينزل عليه الآيات فيقول : ضعوها في السورة التي يذكر فيها كذا  ( قلت ـ المديني ـ : والحديث في ضعف ).

----------

